# finally got my p's to eat pellets



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

ok after months I finally got my p's to eat pellets. now how often should I feed them these pellets? souldi make it there primary food source or still mix it up with a variety because I heard pellets have everything in them already.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

mrstreetz said:


> ok after months I finally got my p's to eat pellets. now how often should I feed them these pellets? souldi make it there primary food source or still mix it up with a variety because I heard pellets have everything in them already.


My Piranhas diet consist of 60-70% pellets and then everything else. There is much more nutrition packed in a single pellet then anything else you can feed your Piranhas.

Hater


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

I would feed them pellets and some varieties of different types of food. That way they get everything


----------



## DrinkPabst (Jun 6, 2007)

Feed them some less fatty meats like silversides with every portion of pellets just to mix up there diets, they'll be happier


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

DrinkPabst said:


> Feed them some less fatty meats like silversides with every portion of pellets just to mix up there diets, they'll be happier


Feed one thing at a time. If you feed them pellets and silversides, your fishes will either eat the pellets and leave the silversides or vice versa.

Hater


----------



## snakehead (Aug 11, 2007)

my p's only eat pellets nothing else


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

My reds eat pellets, shrimp tilapia yada yada yada it dont matter just mix it up


----------



## robert69 (Jul 16, 2005)

What kind of pellets are best to feed P's??? I need pellets that will sink to the bottom of the tank because my P's will not eat anything off the top of the water.

thanks


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Umm i use floating pellets so i dunno. But ill bet you can train ur ps to eat top water with some time. Its much better to watch. I use hikari cichlid gold.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Same here. Hikari pellets are good. My Spilo will not eat with anyone directly in fron tof the tank. I either sit on the couch motionless or to the side. Try to walk away with the lights off he should get used to it.



CorGrav420 said:


> Umm i use floating pellets so i dunno. But ill bet you can train ur ps to eat top water with some time. Its much better to watch. I use hikari cichlid gold.


----------



## Hater (Apr 21, 2006)

robert69 said:


> What kind of pellets are best to feed P's??? I need pellets that will sink to the bottom of the tank because my P's will not eat anything off the top of the water.
> 
> thanks


Hikari carnivorous sinking pellets are very good but you should train your fishes to eat the floating pellets.

Any left over pellet that is not eaten by your fishes, is much easier to remove from the surface than the bottom of the tank.

Hater


----------



## redpiranhas4 (Feb 23, 2003)

got mine to eat pellets,i know there good but they just seem to sh*t everywhere now and seems more notiable now i feed pellets ,where as when i was feeding mainly shrimp i didnt seem to notice as much
it looks worse cause i use sand as sub


----------



## mrstreetz (Jul 31, 2007)

redpiranhas4 said:


> got mine to eat pellets,i know there good but they just seem to sh*t everywhere now and seems more notiable now i feed pellets ,where as when i was feeding mainly shrimp i didnt seem to notice as much
> it looks worse cause i use sand as sub


 yeah i use hikari gold. its really good. i can see the growth in 2 weeks.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

To add tho this topic im having trouble with my cariba eating pellets, i want him to get more into surface feeding with crickets and pellets ect.... but he has zero interest. What is the best way to get him to notice the surface more ?


----------



## Roy5 (Jul 15, 2007)

I feed my reds everyday spirulina tabs and they 
get very nice collor's and they are in top shape!


----------



## Thalion (Apr 21, 2005)

I used to feed my reds pellets but I got them 1" sized so they were easy to train. My new geryi couldn't care less about anything floating or pellet like. Not at all shy about eating. At first I threw thawed anchovies in front of his face but now he comes to it anywhere I drop it and right in front of me... Point being, if you get an adult fish, might be tough to teach it new tricks...


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

-NBKK- said:


> To add tho this topic im having trouble with my cariba eating pellets, i want him to get more into surface feeding with crickets and pellets ect.... but he has zero interest. What is the best way to get him to notice the surface more ?


If he is alone in a tank starve him. I would test him every few days with the pellets, and if he does not eat in 2 weeks, give him just a little, then repeat. That has always worked for me, when changing food.


----------



## NickNick (Apr 18, 2006)

I keep trying these Hikari Pellets but there being pretty stubborn


----------

